# Frage zum &quot;Soap-Opera&quot;-Effekt bei Flat-TVs



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Bin immer noch bei der Auslese an möglichen LED-TV-Kandidaten, wovon ich mir bald einen letztendlich gönnen möchte.

Nun ist mir aber doch eine Sache durch eine News zum neuem Film "The Hobbit" aufgefallen, in der steht dass einem Testpublikum 10 Minuten des ersten Teils gezeigt wurden. Die Reaktion war überaus negativ, da Regisseur Peter Jackson den Film mit 48 Bildern pro Sekunde gedreht hat (statt der üblichen 24). Das ergab laut den Sehen einen hässlichen "Soap-Opera"-Effekt, weil der Film so einen viel zu flüssigen Eindruck machen und so mehr an TV-Produktionen erinnern soll.

Dieser Effekt ist mir bei heutigen Flachbild-Fernsehen auch schon aufgefallen, und ich mag diesen Effekt auch nicht.
Hat das was mit den überhöhten Hz-Zahlen zu tun (also statt üblicher 100 Hz schon 200 oder gar 400 Hz) ? Oder kann man die Fernseher entsprechend einstellen, so dass man das gewohne "Kino-Feeling" von 24/25 Bildern bekommt ?

Was für eine Funktion muss ein aktueller Fernseher bieten, damit eben die alten Sehgewohnheiten bestehen bleiben ?


----------



## Mothman (30. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was für eine Funktion muss ein aktueller Fernseher bieten, damit eben die alten Sehgewohnheiten bestehen bleiben ?


Ganz klar: Du brauchst einen SD-TV.  

EDIT:
ALso ich habe kein HD-TV, weil ich kein HD-Signal empfangen kann. habe zwar das Gerät, aber keinen entsprechenden Empfang. Daher hab ich auch diesen Effekt nicht. Ich kenne den aber von manchen Filmen oder Serien. Wirkt dadurch gleich alles viel billiger und gestellter. Da kann man sich nicht so reinversetzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ALso ich habe kein HD-TV, weil ich kein HD-Signal empfangen kann. habe zwar das Gerät, aber keinen entsprechenden Empfang. Daher hab ich auch diesen Effekt nicht. Ich kenne den aber von manchen Filmen oder Serien. Wirkt dadurch gleich alles viel billiger und gestellter. Da kann man sich nicht so reinversetzen.


Genau das meinte ich ja.

Sony, Samsung und ein paar andere Hersteller versehen ihre Fernseher mit diesem "24p" oder "TrueCinema"-Feature. Ob diese evtl. das oben genannte Problem aushebeln ?!


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun ist mir aber doch eine Sache durch eine News zum neuem Film "The Hobbit" aufgefallen, in der steht dass einem Testpublikum 10 Minuten des ersten Teils gezeigt wurden. Die Reaktion war überaus negativ, da Regisseur Peter Jackson den Film mit 48 Bildern pro Sekunde gedreht hat (statt der üblichen 24). Das ergab laut den Sehen einen hässlichen "Soap-Opera"-Effekt, weil der Film so einen viel zu flüssigen Eindruck machen und so mehr an TV-Produktionen erinnern soll.


->


> Dieser Effekt ist mir bei heutigen Flachbild-Fernsehen auch schon aufgefallen, und ich mag diesen Effekt auch nicht.


Das bezweifel ich! 

Kleiner Spass, diese 48 Bilder pro Sekunde sind halt neu und damit für die Masse ungewohnt. Ich könnte schwören, das der letzte Teil des Films 2012 mit mehr als 30fps gedreht worden ist, denn die Szenen laufen auch so schnell ab.



> Hat das was mit den überhöhten Hz-Zahlen zu tun (also statt üblicher 100 Hz schon 200 oder gar 400 Hz) ? Oder kann man die Fernseher entsprechend einstellen, so dass man das gewohne "Kino-Feeling" von 24/25 Bildern bekommt ?


Nein, diese 100 Hz, 200 Hz oder gar 400 Hz haben damit wenig zutun. Übrigens, selbst mein alter Röhrenfernseher hatte bereits 100 Hz. Hier ist der Einfluss der Hz Zahl des Fernsehers und dein subjektives Empfinden gut erklärt:
200 Hz Technologie VS 100 Hz Technologie ?, LC-Displays - HIFI-FORUM

Übrigens sehe ich bei 200 Hz zu 400 Hz absolut keinen Unterschied.



> Was für eine Funktion muss ein aktueller Fernseher bieten, damit eben die alten Sehgewohnheiten bestehen bleiben ?


Der Fernseher ist egal, das Format welches du schaust ist entscheidet. Typische Hollywoodfilme haben immer noch das besagte Kinofeeling, sprich 24p. Allerdings kenn ich so gut wie keinen Fernseher, der 24p absolut sauber, ohne Streifen und Nachziehen ( Kammeffekt ) dargestellt bekommt.

Wir haben letztens In Time in 24p gesehen und ... nun ja, an diese ungewohnt geschmeidigen Abläufe im Film muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...


Und warum hab ich dann das subjektive Gefühl, beim Panasonic-LCD (ein paar Jahre alt) meines Schwiegervaters Filme/Fernsehen immer einen Tick zu flüssig zu sehen, egal ob er nur Free-TV guckt oder ein DVD-Medium abspielt ? Sind doch zwei verschiedene Quellen. Wenn das nichts mit dem Fernseher zu tun hat, dann weiss ich auch nicht...
Oder ist das auf eine falsche Einstellung des Gerätes zurückzuführen ?!


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

Also diesen Soap-Effekt gibts ja wirklich, das liegt aber wie bereits oben erwähnt in der Art und Weise wie diese aufgenommen werden.
Bei einem DVD-Film, im besten Falle eine Hollywood Produktion, sollte dieser Effekt absolut nicht auftreten. Denn diese sind mit 24 Vollbildern, eigentlich 23,976, aufgenommen worden.

(Billige) Soaps wurden mit 50 Halbzeilenbilder aufgenommen. 

Allerdings dürfte das überholt sein, ich glaub selbst solche Schmonzetten auf ARD, ZDF & RTL (?) werden seit einiger Zeit mit Vollbildern aufgenommen.

Ansonsten kann es natürlich wirklich eine Umgewöhnung sein, wenn man von einem 50 Hz Röhrenfernseher zu 100 Hz LCD wechselt. Da bereits mein alter LCD 100 Hz hatte, ich keine Soaps schaue, ist mir sowas noch nie aufgefallen.

Das einzige Problem, was ich wirklich kenne und das hat nix mit 100, 200 oder 400 (+) Hz zutun, ist diese 24p Problematik.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also diesen Soap-Effekt gibts ja wirklich, das liegt aber wie bereits oben erwähnt in der Art und Weise wie diese aufgenommen werden.
> Bei einem DVD-Film, im besten Falle eine Hollywood Produktion, sollte dieser Effekt absolut nicht auftreten. Denn diese sind mit 24 Vollbildern, eigentlich 23,976, aufgenommen worden.
> 
> (Billige) Soaps wurden mit 50 Halbzeilenbilder aufgenommen.
> ...


Ähmm... NOCH habe ich eine 32"-Zoll-Röhre von Sony mit 100 (!) Hz, trotzdem ist mir der Bildunterschied sofort aufgefallen.

Aber okay, wenn externe Medien wie eben DVD und BluRay (diese dann widerum mit 25 Bildern) nicht davon betroffen sind, dann bin ich schonmal froh. Beim Samsung-Gerät meines Vaters (erst knapp 2 Jahre alt) habe ich das selten prüfen können, aber zumindest bei Wiedergabe von USB-Medien habe ich nie diesen störenden Effekt vernommen. Wenn es nur das eigentliche Fernsehen betrifft... Dann kann ich damit leben.

Dann weiss ich schonmal dass mir mehr Hz effektiv gar nichts bringen und ich kein Geld in solche Geräte investieren muss.


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich schonmal dass mir mehr Hz effektiv gar nichts bringen und ich kein Geld in solche Geräte investieren muss.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig ...  

Es kann dir schon was bringen, aber es liegt an deinem subjektiven Empfinden. Fussball, als Beispiel, wäre hier zu nennen. Da hier sehr schnelle Bewegungsabläufe, Kameraschwenks etc. stattfinden, kann ein "flüssigeres" und "sauberes" Bild das Endresultat sein.

Einfach mal Probe schauen und dann urteilen, ich für meinen Teil sehe jedoch keinen Unterschied zwischen 200 Hz und 400 Hz. 

Übrigens, was auch ein "Test" ist: Ticker, die von einer Seite zur anderen laufen. Da fällt einem auf, ob sich der Ticker flüssig bewegt oder leicht ruckelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig ...
> 
> Es kann dir schon was bringen, aber es liegt an deinem subjektiven Empfinden. Fussball, als Beispiel, wäre hier zu nennen. Da hier sehr schnelle Bewegungsabläufe, Kameraschwenks etc. stattfinden, kann ein "flüssigeres" und "sauberes" Bild das Endresultat sein.
> 
> ...


Zu meinem Glück mach ich mir nicht viel aus Fussball, und Newsticker werden von mir übersehen, weil mich dann doch das Hauptprogramm im Vordergrund mehr interessiert. 
Die Hauptsache für mich ist dass ich nicht beim Betrachten von Kino-Futter den Eindruck eines Doku-Stils vermittelt bekomme.

Hmmm... Allerdings wäre es doch nicht verkehrt, wenn Fernseher und BluRay-Player 24p unterstützen und auf diesem Wege zusammenarbeiten, oder ?! Diese Funktion hat doch nicht ohne Grund seine Existenzberechtigung... Oder ?!


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu meinem Glück mach ich mir nicht viel aus Fussball, und Newsticker werden von mir übersehen, weil mich dann doch das Hauptprogramm im Vordergrund mehr interessiert.  Die Hauptsache für mich ist dass ich nicht beim Betrachten von Kino-Futter den Eindruck eines Doku-Stils vermittelt bekomme.


Das waren jetzt nur Beispiele, alles was irgendwie "hektisch" zugeht ist hiervon betroffen. 



> Hmmm... Allerdings wäre es doch nicht verkehrt, wenn Fernseher und BluRay-Player 24p unterstützen und auf diesem Wege zusammenarbeiten, oder ?! Diese Funktion hat doch nicht ohne Grund seine Existenzberechtigung... Oder ?!


Sicherlich, mein BR Player, mein Fernseher, mein Popcorn Hour ... alle können 24p. *Eigentlich*. Wie bereits erwähnt, ich hab bislang noch kein Setup gesehen wo 24p absolut perfekt funktioniert und man keine negativen Effekte wie Schlieren etc. erkennen kann.

Wir haben In Time als BR vor einigen Tagen gesehen, und der Film lief mit 24p. Man muss dieses 24p auch mögen, eigentlich soll das eine absolut glatte und saubere Bewegung sein. Meiner Freundin ist nix aufgefallen, mir hingegen hat es überhaupt nicht gefallen.

Man ist eben, aus dem Kino, ein leichtes Ruckeln gewöhnt, wenn die Bewegungen der Leute, Autos, Kamera aalglatt sind, dann wirkt das eben komisch. Aber das ist halt subjektives Empfinden.

Aus diesem Grund dein Setup, was du dir anschaffen willst, unbedingt Testen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Meiner Freundin ist nix aufgefallen, mir hingegen hat es überhaupt nicht gefallen.
> 
> Man ist eben, aus dem Kino, ein leichtes Ruckeln gewöhnt, wenn die Bewegungen der Leute, Autos, Kamera aalglatt sind, dann wirkt das eben komisch. Aber das ist halt subjektives Empfinden.


Da kommt irgendwie die alte analoge Ader aus einem heraus. 
Aber daraus interpretiere ich schonmal, dass auch du das alte Film-Feeling lieber magst.

Nun gut, die Tage wollt ich mir eh die Zeit nehmen und ein, zwei Elektro-Großmärkte abklappern und mir ein eigenes Bild davon machen. Auch wenn es mir schon graust wenn mich dann ein Fachberater mit "ach so tollen" Funktionen vollsäuselt, wenn es mir am Ende doch nur um das Bildgefühl geht... Was solls, in solchen Fällen habe ich Nerven aus Drahtseil und kann auf "übertrieben höflich" schalten.


----------

